# Veiltail Betta Fish Contest



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi this is my first contest. This is not an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.
2) Do not solicit money, contact information, etc.eiltail Betta Fish Contest

I got permission from Romad
You can enter females and there will be a first place for them, while the males have a first, second, and third.
Sadly you won't get a prize because I can't draw.
The contest will end Saturday, 22 8:30
Why so early? Because I am usually outside
And uh... May the best fish win 
If I forgot anything just let me know


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Can you enter 1 female and 1 male, or just one fish overall?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

1 female and 1 male. [I know this because she's my sister irl xD]


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Bailmint said:


> 1 female and 1 male. [I know this because she's my sister irl xD]


Thanks!


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

*Sebastian*

Here is my handsome blue eyed veil tail Sebastian (don't mind the iphone reflection on his tail )


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Ohhh this looks fun. I'll enter my two betas. I always have issues when trying to post pictures of my betas. So, pictures of my two bettas are under Lucky, and Tiffany. Lucky is my boy and Tiffany is my girl. Sorry. Tiffany is my sassy brat and Lucky is my mellow boy.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

My purple boy, Merlin.....


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

My Red VT Merlin:


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

I will enter my boy cho. Here is one of him checking out the camera & one of him flaring at the poor nerite he ended up murdering...
















Then I'll enter my girl Cherry. She's so cute in my opinion.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

they are all so cute and beautiful. usually I don't like veintails as much because the ones around me are always washed out (just genetics here) but these are so vibrent


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Igneel


----------



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Look at the photos in my albums. The one that's white. Sorry for the bad resolution, but if you see it in real life, it sometimes shimmers different colors!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Mr. Remy Lebeau says hello as he enters his first contest!


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Lulu said she'd like to enter too, even though her owner can't get a good pic!
Girls are too busy to pose for pictures.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't get to see many VTs in this color but here's my new boy - unnamed atm. 


Just got home and still getting his stuff set up so pardon my thumb. ^^"


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Ramses would like to enter!! He apologizes for not being very photogenic~


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Vergil said:


> I don't get to see many VTs in this color but here's my new boy - unnamed atm.
> 
> 
> Just got home and still getting his stuff set up so pardon my thumb. ^^"


Yay!! Another purple boy!! Love his coloration!!


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Everybody is absolutely beautiful!! Good luck 2 all


----------



## HuntFishRepeat (Mar 16, 2014)

My fish I adopted off Craigslist about a week ago. 

His name is Popcorn. He has some tail biting issues, but he recently transitioned from a 1 gallon to a 5.5 gallon.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

oh wow, lots of veiltails! I have two, and I think VT's are my favorite! they have the perfect amount of finnage for me!  Everyone's VT's are so pretty!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Seki said:


> Ramses would like to enter!! He apologizes for not being very photogenic~


Gosh he's so pretty. Is he a dragonscale by any chance? :shock: *grabby hands*


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

This is Neptune!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Gosh he's so pretty. Is he a dragonscale by any chance? :shock: *grabby hands*


He most certainly is~


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow, where did you get him?? We never get dragonscale VTs here.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Vergil said:


> Wow, where did you get him?? We never get dragonscale VTs here.


They seem to be pretty rare if this forum is any indication. I got him at my local Pet Supplies Plus. He was in a filthy cup on a "back to school" betta display that was selling those disgusting 1/4 gallon and 1/2 gallon bowls and marketing them toward college students.

I actually didn't get him for me, but for another forum member. I kept him for a little while to make sure he was fit for shipping (he had some pretty awful finrot and was missing a chunk of his tail as well as being underfed and listless) and then things just sort of never worked out. I got attached to him and asked her if I could keep him (she had never paid me because I hadn't sent him yet, so no loss for either of us) and she said I could. So Ramses is my special little friend now. He has a tank right beside my bed and I am always playing with him with a mirror, letting him follow my finger, and giving him treats.

That... turned into a long story. But anyway, I got him at Pet Supplies Plus. They had two DSVTs, but I only picked up Ramses. I hope the other dude made his way to a good home.


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Seki said:


> They seem to be pretty rare if this forum is any indication. I got him at my local Pet Supplies Plus. He was in a filthy cup on a "back to school" betta display that was selling those disgusting 1/4 gallon and 1/2 gallon bowls and marketing them toward college students.
> 
> I actually didn't get him for me, but for another forum member. I kept him for a little while to make sure he was fit for shipping (he had some pretty awful finrot and was missing a chunk of his tail as well as being underfed and listless) and then things just sort of never worked out. I got attached to him and asked her if I could keep him (she had never paid me because I hadn't sent him yet, so no loss for either of us) and she said I could. So Ramses is my special little friend now. He has a tank right beside my bed and I am always playing with him with a mirror, letting him follow my finger, and giving him treats.
> 
> That... turned into a long story. But anyway, I got him at Pet Supplies Plus. They had two DSVTs, but I only picked up Ramses. I hope the other dude made his way to a good home.


Well, he is certainly a gorgeous boy! My LFS occasionally has DSVTs, but not very often. Petsmart does carry them pretty regularly, but as always, it's luck of the draw, lol! The DSCTs & DSHM are more readily available here, at both places.... But they're generally Cambodians, reds or blues. The prettier colors, most of the time r regular scales. My green HM is a dragon, and he really is the 1st one of that color I've come across @ my LFS... which is part of y I got him, lol


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

Man I hate how you guys make it so hard for me to choose
:hmm:


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

I wish they'd bring back VTs to competitive breeding. I love the look of DS on CTs/HMs/etc but if anything the VT is the tail type that most resembles Chinese dragons - at least, on a purely visual level. ATM, my only DS is a new RT(?) and I've yet to name him.


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

I cant decide on the boy but the winner for the girl will be Cherry- Araielle 
But my top 5 for the boys are Cho, Igneel, both Merlins, and Mr. Remy
:welldone:


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish (Mar 3, 2014)

Wait I decided the winners for the boys are
1. Igneel-Indigo Betta
2. Merlin- Posisonsmom
3. Mr. Remy- Betta Nut
So congrats guys


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for having this contest! Remy thanks you also as he will have bloodworms to dine on as a reward 

Very handsome entries to chose from, and grats to all winners!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

D'aww! Thank you! Grats to all the fishes.


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Plewps (Mar 18, 2014)

oops never mind I missed it doh! Congrats to all :3


----------



## PoissonsMom (Feb 11, 2014)

Awwww!!! Merlin says "Thank u "!! Another 2nd place win, and 2 think they're all pet shop boys ;-) This is awesome..... I luv being part of this forum, and sharing my boys (& Vada, heehee) with all of u!! Thanks again & congratz 2 everyone who placed (and participated... Everyone is very pretty!)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

RubinTheBettaFish said:


> Wait I decided the winners for the boys are
> 1. Igneel-Indigo Betta
> 2. Merlin- Posisonsmom
> 3. Mr. Remy- Betta Nut
> So congrats guys



Big YAY!:redyay: Thank you I wasn't expecting Igneel to win the contest!:-D
he'll be feeling all pleased with himself now lol


----------



## HuntFishRepeat (Mar 16, 2014)

congrats to y'all!


----------

